# Your Local Barber



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2015)

In post #1817 of the How's Your Day Been I mentioned the collapse of my local father & son (John and Zach) barbershop's place of business The Razor's Edge. I described what a fantastic job he'd done decorating the inside. He is a classic car junkie as much or more as we're wood junkies. He went through this pile of brick and debris brick by brick to salvage as much of his collection as he could . . .





He didn't take very long to reopen on the east side of the square (this was on the north side). I recently took pictures on my last visit (and I'm way overdue for a cut!) of their new man cave.































 









It's a fun place to get a haircut, and John is your typical old school barber; well-versed in just about any topic you care to cover and the haircut sometimes is simply too short in duration to finish solving the world's problems, but we always give it a try.

Do you have a local barber you frequent?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 28, 2015)

Way cool he's been able to reopen! Looks like he salvaged quite a bit? Up here in MN we have very few old fashioned barbershops left, In MN to be a barber you actually have to go through the whole cosmetology schooling so very few barbers are coming up any more.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> In MN to be a barber you actually have to go through the whole cosmetology schooling



I think they do here also but not certain.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2015)

I would certainly frequent his shop if I lived closer! A true man-cave barber! Not aware of any barber shop like that anywhere I've ever been. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 28, 2015)

Same barber since 88 2 sons go there and 3 grandsons.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 28, 2015)

Got a "local" barber I go to - about 25 miles north of where we live. Paul owns it and Nicole also cuts hair alongside him. Great place, both are well versed in conversation on just about anything, and you'll get a top notch hair cut from either of them and the works for $14 (plus the tip I always leave). Nicole wouldn't fit in well at all if she worked at a salon, but she does fit in quite well at the barber shop. Glad I found them when we moved - the both of them cut my hair the way it should be.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hair??? You people still have have hair.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jul 28, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Got a "local" barber I go to - about 25 miles north of where we live. Paul owns it and Nicole also cuts hair alongside him. Great place, both are well versed in conversation on just about anything, and you'll get a top notch hair cut from either of them and the works for $14 (plus the tip I always leave). Nicole wouldn't fit in well at all if she worked at a salon, but she does fit in quite well at the barber shop. Glad I found them when we moved - the both of them cut my hair the way it should be.


$14? Damn, I'm gonna have to stop ribbing my guy for going up to $11 a couple years ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Hair??? You people still have have hair.



Same!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2015)

SENC said:


> $14? Damn, I'm gonna have to stop ribbing my guy for going up to $11 a couple years ago!



That's what John charges. Sometimes I pretend I forgot my wallet or I pretend I didn't know he only takes cash and quickly hand him a card. It doesn't work now but for the first few years I'd hand him a card about every 3rd or 4th time and he'd say _"How many years have I been cutting your hair? You know I don't take cards."_ One time I actually left saying I had to go to the ATM and I'd be back. I came back after lunch and handed him $15 and said I'd try to remember in the future that he only takes cash. He doesn't fall for it anymore though so I have to come up with something new to screw with him.

I'm thinking of seeing if I can buy a fake leech to put on my neck with a dab of fake blood for a shocker as he's tying the apron around my neck. I'm afraid he might tie it too tight though after he got over the shock.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm usually in a screaming hurry to get in and out, so I hit the Pro-cuts around the corner... Different person every time. My head is pretty much cowlick from one ear to the other, so it doesn't really matter. 

My dad used to say, "The difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is about two days"... Seems about right to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 29, 2015)

I just gave up on my local barber. I love the guy but he only charges $9. So, every farmer in a 3 county area is in there getting a haircut. I went there last time 1/2 hr. before he opened and there were already 4 trucks there waiting for him. Sheesh! I told him to raise his price to $12 and thin some traffic. Went to the barber shop/beauty shop last time. $15 and good haircut but have a hard time handling those chemicals they put on women's hair. Small towns, few choices. Gray


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been going to the same barber for the last 10 years....my wife...
I let it grow for a few years then have her buzz it. I donate it to lock of love....been doing that since 95...

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> In post #1817 of the How's Your Day Been I mentioned the collapse of my local father & son (John and Zach) barbershop's place of business The Razor's Edge. I described what a fantastic job he'd done decorating the inside. He is a classic car junkie as much or more as we're wood junkies. He went through this pile of brick and debris brick by brick to salvage as much of his collection as he could . . .
> 
> View attachment 84157
> 
> ...


Is that you? That is what the "Great Kevini" looks like? Designer skinny jeans (that are baggy) and converse? Oh how the vision I had is now tarnished. Today is a sad day for me for sure... "Designer Skinny jeans?..." Really? I did not know those were even allowed in Texas, so kind of law requiring men to look like men or something. I would have to look it up again bit I am almost sure there must be something like that on the books of the Great State of Texas.


"designer skinny jeans?"


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm not in any of the pictures. Just my barber and his barber son. I wanted to be stationed at Barber's Point HI when I was in the USCG but there were no billets available.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes I used same stylist for many years before moving here ... One if the hardest things I've done since moving is find one I liked ... Been thru 5 so far but I think I've found the one ... Now to get her trained to what I want my hair cut to be ... #reallifestruggles
Hair cuts $15 but I always tip $5 ... I think a person that can listen to my BS for 30 minutes and act interested deserves every penny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not in any of the pictures. Just my barber and his barber son. I wanted to be stationed at Barber's Point HI when I was in the USCG but there were no billets available.


Wheeww. You pedestal was shaken for a minute.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Yes I used same stylist for many years before moving here ... One if the hardest things I've done since moving is find one I liked ... Been thru 5 so far but I think I've found the one ... Now to get her trained to what I want my hair cut to be ... #reallifestruggles
> Hair cuts $15 but I always tip $5 ... I think a person that can listen to my BS for 30 minutes and act interested deserves every penny



Just got mine cut today and I always forget to tell him not to put on the smelly stuff after the shave. We're always running our mouth so much I get the splash of aftrershave before I can think to say NO! I hate smelly perfumes and colognes on me or on others. I don't ride in cars with people who use it if I can help it. Some people are just plain ridiculous about the amount of stinky they pour on. The worse is smokers that pour on the cologne or perfume thinking they can hide it - it's cocktail of aroma's worse than maggots in my book. 

Hang around a little while I'll tell you what I really think.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Just got mine cut today and I always forget to tell him not to put on the smelly stuff after the shave. We're always running our mouth so much I get the splash of aftrershave before I can think to say NO! I hate smelly perfumes and colognes on me or on others. I don't ride in cars with people who use it if I can help it. Some people are just plain ridiculous about the amount of stinky they pour on. The worse is smokers that pour on the cologne or perfume thinking they can hide it - it's cocktail of aroma's worse than maggots in my book.
> 
> Hang around a little while I'll tell you what I really think.



I agree ... I don't let her put any kind of holding jell or styling crap on my hair ...


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2016)

$9.95 here in Florida... Barber is ugly as sin. Every time I drive the jacked up F150, she tells me how much her son would love my truck. Used to have a couple decent looking gals in there, made getting your haircut enjoyable, this one moved in a few years back and seems to have taken root. Don't think it's ever taken 10 minutes to get a haircut in there. Typically about 6 - 7 minutes you're unwrapped and walking away.

ND I used to go to Bismarck occasionally, old boy down there was a good barber. Always wanted to visit, was in the local Harley club, and they ride up to Turtle Lake frequently and eat at our local café. His was a family operation as well, wife worked with him, and eventually his daughter went to Barber's School to take over the operation. Otherwise it was try to wrangle an appointment at the local beauty salon. I can tolerate the smell, it's the trying to work around all them little old housewives' schedules that bothers me. 

Used to have an old boy that cut hair there in Turtle Lake, for awhile between used car selling gigs. Have one local that never had much schooling, can't read or write, he can do math when it comes to money though, has the sense of humor of a rattlesnake. He came in one day to get a haircut, sat down, barber wrapped him up, and says, "How do you want it cut today Willy?" Willy looked at him in the mirror and just as straight faced as a funeral director said, "Crooked... just like last time!"


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

I think I am going to go dig up random old posts and just start in like they are fresh as a daisy to see what happens... Like this one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think I am going to go dig up random old posts and just start in like they are fresh as a daisy to see what happens... Like this one...



Why not Marc does it all the time.

Actually I have never understood the problem with bringing up old threads, unless they are time sensitive threads. But threads like this are perfectly fine to drag up. We've all seen it so many times on forums someone will post in an old thread and a bunch of a established members will jump all over the guy to make themselves feel smart.

But since we don't have any smart people here I see no problem with bringing old threads back up. I have always enjoyed seeing what happens.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------

